# Question for WM owners



## Brianinpdx (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys - I've been a long time lurker here and learned tons! I recently bought a WM timeshare on Ebay. After it finally got xfered, I got to log in today and take a look at the information. 

Here's what I'm confused about - I'm currently an owner and this is my second trimeshare. On my new timeshare the points system looks like this:





I'm not clear on what the WTS column is? I'm used to seeing the WM column. I'm guessing this has something to do with TravelShare? Could one of you fellow owners be so kind to clue me in? I'd sure appreciate.

-Brian


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes the WMTS indicates credits that are travel share eligible. Look for that column to disappear and all credits transfer to WM within a month or so as travel share benefits do not apply to resale purchases.it takes WM a while to sort it through.
Travel share benefits also cost more in maintence fees so make sure you aren't being billed for them when you get your first billing.

Chris


----------



## Brianinpdx (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Chris.

I've never really understood the TS credits. The stuff I've read have all pretty much said they are not worth it.

If those move over to the regular WM credits giving me 19.2K credits on a 10K annual + 1 HK and bought for $3500 (including xfer fee).... Did I do ok?

-Brian


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup...you done good! 
The 19,0000+'credits already in the account are worth about $1300 which brings your cost for the account down to about $2200.

A very good deal.


----------



## LLW (Mar 11, 2015)

Plus a 10K membership optimizes on the maintenance fees - in the future you'll pay the same annual MF as somebody who gets 8K or 9K credits (technically 7501 to 9999 credits but accounts only come in 1K increments) annually.

You will see some other accounts for sale and their pricing here on wmowners.com:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71

Welcome to Worldmark! Spend some time on wmowners - you will pick up a lot of tips.


----------



## GregT (Mar 11, 2015)

I agree -- that's a good deal -- make sure you check the expiration dates on the purchased credits to make sure they don't expire in the near term.  But that's a nice chunk of points to get!

Best,

Greg


----------



## yoboy pres (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm thinking about buying a world mark resale. Can I added to my Wyndham account?

Thanks


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 13, 2015)

yoboy pres said:


> I'm thinking about buying a world mark resale. Can I added to my Wyndham account?
> 
> Thanks




No, they are two completely different TS systems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoboy pres (Mar 13, 2015)

I thought that they were together


----------



## ronparise (Mar 13, 2015)

yoboy pres said:


> I thought that they were together



same developer, same manager, different but completely different systems


----------



## yoboy pres (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks you guys


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 13, 2015)

You have been listening to Wyndham Salesmen, they talk out of both sides of their moouth.


----------

